# Цена и длительность лечения?



## kym (3 Апр 2007)

Здравстуйте, у меня смещение хрящика,  одна лопатка выше другой, плоскостопие, иногда болит спина с головой, ну короче я не знаю как нормаль описать , обследование делал давно . Мне 19 лет, я еще могу исправить спину до конца? Что из себя представляет лечение? Безболезненое )? Сколько стоит лечение?


----------



## Ell (3 Апр 2007)

*цена и длительность лечения?*

Нормально описать надо так:
1. Выложить результаты обследований.
2. Описать характер боли.
3.Подумать о причинах, вызывающих боль (нагрузки, усталость и т.п.)

и что означает фраза-


> ...исправить спину до конца...


?


----------



## Анатолий (4 Апр 2007)

*цена и длительность лечения?*

В 19 лет можно горы свернуть!
О ценах Вы можете узнать, позвонив по телефонам, приведенным на сайте, администраторы Вам все расскажут о методике и подборе лечения


----------



## Кронмед (4 Апр 2007)

*цена и длительность лечения?*



Ell написал(а):


> Нормально описать надо так:
> 1. Выложить результаты обследований.
> 2. Описать характер боли.
> 3.Подумать о причинах, вызывающих боль (нагрузки, усталость и т.п.)
> ...



Мой Котик! Это, когда такая спина, что можно всё!good


----------

